# Tack cleaning - what's the best way



## Gorgeous George (24 January 2010)

What is the best way to clean tack well (and quickly  
	
	
		
		
	


	




), at the moment I use the belvoir tack cleaning spray, followed by the belvoir conditioning spray. it's ok and it's quick, but it doesn't seems to get the grease off the tack even if you scrub, and my tack (bridles in particular) now seems to be a bit on the sticky side  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So I was wondering what everyone else uses and what is best?

I also noticed in a previous post that a lot of people said they wiped their tack over every time they used it. What do you use to do this? Dry cloth, damp cloth, baby wipe??

Thanks for your help


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (24 January 2010)

wipe off and soap each time you use it, and every 2 to 3 weeks strip down and wash thoroughly, then soap and re assemble. tack often feels sticky in winter! stubben soap is the best for shine and no stick, providing it has been thoroughl;y washed pre soaping!


----------



## tamsinkb (24 January 2010)

After I ride I wipe my tack down with a damp, warm flannel, then use saddle soap.  The flannel helps get rid of the grease so the saddle soap can do its work!


----------



## Dubsie (24 January 2010)

We also use the Belvoir, I'm used to cleaning after every use so it is a quick spray and wipe, but if particularly greasy (just cleaned some fairly grotty tack we were given), you do have to follow the instructions and really let it soak in after spraying before wipin.  The temptation is to wipe as soon as you've sprayed.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (24 January 2010)

I'm afraid I'm one of those who strips their tack down each week, cleans it, and then re-assembles it. The most my tack has gone without being stripped down is two weeks. Sometimes it's done twice a week if it's had some hard use.

But I'm a saddo when it comes to my tack


----------



## Annagain (24 January 2010)

I am a bit lazy when it comes to tack cleaning and normally only clean it when I have a competition coming up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I use something called Absorbine Horseman's One Step and find it brilliant as it cleans and conditions all in one go. You just dip a sponge in it and wipe it on. I did all my tack last weekend (no competition for once just thought it needed doing as all the comps have been cancelled recently) I also use it to clean my shoes


----------



## Kallibear (24 January 2010)

I've found the conditioning sprays cause them to go slimy or sticky quickly.

I don't do this 'tack cleaning' nonsense 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have either synthetic bridles or cheap leather ones of everyday use (cleaning is an anual event for them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and expensive nice stuff for showing, which is cleaned after ever use.

But when I DID have to clean tack, I wiped clean with a baby wipe (some are better texture for scrubbing then others) then conditoned with Effax Ledarbaslm, which smells LOVELY and really nourishes and protects it. In the cold it sometimes leaves a protective wax finish but it certainly doesn't make it greasy or sticky.


----------



## kirstyl (24 January 2010)

Warm water with little bit of fairy liquid if tack v dirty. Sponge mustn't be too wet, squeeze out excess of water.  Once all tack wiped clean, I use a glycerin soap (stubben very good). Sponge needs to be wrung out really well, if nec dry it on towel first before putting on soap. Soap shouldn't foam!


----------



## dorani (25 January 2010)

Get synthetic ones and just put then through the machine! Life's too short to clean tack and there are some great saddles and bridles out there.Whe waste time cleaning tack when you could spend it riding???


----------



## gigs (25 January 2010)

An old Spainish chap told me to soak my bridle in olive oil -It works one very supple shiny bridle looks fab for ages .


----------



## only_me (25 January 2010)

Warm water, clean tack with wet cloth (rung out though)
The use Stubben soap - it really is the best, we get the best results from it. It comes in a pot.
Wet the soap - NOT THE SPONGE - and then use a sponge and apply liberal amounts


----------



## sykokat (25 January 2010)

Horsemans one step!!!! Brilliant stuff!! Just wipe onto leather with a damp cloth. It removes ALL dirt and grease whilst conditioning the leather at the same time. I use it on all our tack and our leather long boots. Not ridiculously expensive either!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (25 January 2010)

cant beat proper leather tack- other stuff looks cheap and shoddy.


----------



## chestnut cob (25 January 2010)

I don't do it every day but when I do clean it, I do it properly.

Take it home and take it all to pieces (all of it).  Put it all into a full bowl of hot soapy (washing up liquid, lots of it) water and leave for 10 mins or so to soak.  This gets a lot of the grease off and loosens up the stubborn stuff.  Give all of it a really good scrub and put on newspaper to dry.  When nearly dry, wipe over with saddle soap (I have Carr, Day &amp; Martin).  Don't let the saddle soap get white &amp; frothy - I tend to wet the soap and rub a dry cloth into it.  If it goes frothy, I find the leather goes scummy.  Let it dry then oil with Neatsfoot Oil.  If it's new leather, I oil and then put in a plastic bag overnight.

I do have some of the Stubben Hammanol treatment stuff but only tend to use that on v old, dry leather to help restore it.  For supple leather, stick with NFO.


----------

